# If Your Dog Wears A Collar - What Do You Prefer?



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

If you have a favorite brand, please let us know.

Leather? Nylon? Buckle? Quick Release? How Wide?

And why did you choose this particular collar?

Thanks.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Teddy wears a nylon martingale collar with a plastic quick release for the time being. (Bret Michaels from Petsmart)


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I have several collars for Dakota (ok I admit it, I like to buy them and can't stop lol)

My least favourite was the most expensive and bought at woofstock. Beautifully made leather with lots of colorful studs. It 2" wide and I find it too wide. I put it on because my husband wanted it. 

I like leather collars as I find the nylon ones stink when wet. 

So I have not found my favourite collar, yet, but when I o it will be leather and about an inch wide.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

We have several. The current one he is wearing is a Florida Gators nylon one with plastic quick release.
I really liked the metal quick release on one he outgrew. It also had his info engraved. It was cotton webbing and I didn't like that material because it faded and took too long to dry if wet.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I prefer the quick release kind. We live on several acres and the dogs have about 6.5 acres fenced for them. The thought of them getting caught on something and choking scares me to death so I keep the quick release ones on them for that purpose. I get mine at PetSmart most of the time. Lupine is also a good brand.

I also have fur savers, and leather buckle collars as well. I used to use the biothane metal buckle collars from Cabelas for my **** hounds. I like those because they had the flat tag with info on it as part of the collar. Nothing hanging down which is pretty convenient for hunting dogs.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My favorite is a coated nylon collar with the tradtional metal buckle connection.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

It's 1" red leather and has pewter hearts on it, lol! Yes, I know, hearts...but I bought it specifically for being in public, to project a certain image. It works, lol! He swims in it sometimes, so I drop neem oil and lemongrass oil on it, and the leather just sucks it up. Smells great, nice supple leather, and so far no bugs either! I have my eye on a rolled leather one for when he outgrows this one, but I'm not sure if I could still put the oils on it, since they'd be on his fur.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I use leather collars for both dogs, Delgado has Brett Michaels's black leather embossed with red embroidery from Petsmart and Jazzy has the Brett Michaels's brown leather embossed with pink embroidery from Petsmart. I got them when they first came out and got 30% off, I originally got them because I liked the fact they were pretty and matched but the leather quality is really good for the price and I like the 4' leash

Both are flat buckle and have quickly become favourites


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

My favorite collars are very narrow rolled leather collars that I have made for my dogs. They are strong, don't tear the neck hair and I get them in both choke and buckle so that we have them for training as well as for daily use. The ones that I purchase are hand made in Ohio by a leathersmith and I have not found any that are better.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jo_in_TX said:


> If you have a favorite brand, please let us know.
> 
> Leather? Nylon? Buckle? Quick Release? How Wide?
> 
> ...


 
Rolled leather collars are the only ones I put on my dog. Akita Rescue recommended them when we got Kioshi and I love them so much I haven't put another collar on any of our dogs since. I keep a selection of puppy sizes because they can be re-used and they grow out of them so fast. Once an older dog has their collar it usually lasts for life and they love them. I've tried the different colors but they all fade back to the original brown eventually anyway. I can usually find them for under $20 at petsmart.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Right now I have a plain flat nylon collar for my girl (black, because she's black  )

I like things simple and classic.

I want to buy her a flat buckle leather collar, BLACK with BRASS hardware when she's older (not going to bother until she's almost done growing), but I'm having a surprisingly hard time finding one! I think she's going to be a long and lean girl, so I don't want anything too wide, 1" or 1-1/4" wide

If/when I need a fur saver or prong collar (is there a difference b/w prong and pinch collars?) I want to get them in black!!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I use a flat buckle collar with a high quality metal buckle. I made the collar, see here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...make-your-own-fabric-wrapped-flat-collar.html


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

when a collar is on, its a herm sprenger stainless or curogan fursaver. Only thing that is unaffected by the salt water here


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> when a collar is on, its a herm sprenger stainless or curogan fursaver. Only thing that is unaffected by the salt water here


Same here.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Bear wears the Earth Dog hemp collar during the summer beacuse it's so light and dries fast when it gets wet.
The other collar is from Bold Lead Designs, they hand make these leather collars and also custom make service dog equipment and leashes. The leather is really soft and they were one of the only companies I found that made leather collars with quick release hardware.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

We like the brand, Up Country Inc. they are nylon based with quick release. We've been using them for about 10 years, they don't break and are washable. We like the quick release this is the easiest mechanism for my daughter to use who has a weak right hand. They have several designs, here is one of them.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> View attachment 20785
> View attachment 20784
> 
> 
> ...


I bookmarked the Bold Lead Designs website, thanks!!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

This is the color I am ordering for Ruger

Stealth Fur Saver


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've been using adjustable nylon collars with a plastic buckle by Bison Designs for years. Very sturdy, the colors last, and they handle swimming, mud, and other abuse beautifully. Halo kept chewing Keefer's off of him, so we finally gave up and went to a different brand that she for some reason does not find as irresistible. But Halo has been wearing the same collar since she was 6 months old, and she'll be 4 in November.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

My dogs wear Ezydog Neocollars (Ezydog.com).

Best collars IMO. I love them!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I use Smoochy Poochy buckle collars for my guys. It's a fake leather so it doesn't stink when it gets wet and you can rinse it in the sink with soap and water quickly if it gets dirty.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

robk said:


> This is the color I am ordering for Ruger
> 
> Stealth Fur Saver



Oooohhhhhhh verra nice!  that's what I want for my pup when she's older! 

when do GSD's necks stop growing? lol I want to finish accessorizing my pooch! :laugh:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Geeheim said:


> My dogs wear Ezydog Neocollars (Ezydog.com).
> 
> Best collars IMO. I love them!


Oooh, I like those! I wonder if Halo would chew it?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

For everyday and to hang tags from, I use rolled leather buckle collars on my dogs. I like them because they tend not to break or wear the hair down. Not all are created equal, however. Some are softer than others. These are the softest I've ever felt, yet they hold up very well.

Shop – Dog Sports Equipment

For walks, I'll use a prong, fur saver, martingale or buckle, depending on the dog and what we are doing.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Freestep, that rolled leather slip collar is NICE, and they come in pretty colors too! I might need to get one of those...


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

He currently has a nylon buckle collar to hang his tags from, but I walk him in a wide nylon buckle collar that he had when he came from his foster home. I've ordered a nice rolled leather buckle collar from Tierisch Exclusiv -  leather  harnesses but it's custom and it's going to be a couple more weeks before it gets here. I can't wait, because I really dislike the nylon collar.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My dog does not wear a collar inside the house or out in the yard. He only wears a collar when we leave the house.

He only wears leather collars. One is a black spiked dog collar and the other is metallic red with his name stiched in black writing.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm a Lupine collar fan.

Phoenix wears a Lupine martingale with his tags on it. Rarely is it off him for an extended period of time unless he's swimming in salt water or getting a bath.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My favorite collars for Nikon are his 1" black soft leather buckle collar, burgundy rolled leather slip collar, or 1" Durasoft ASAT collar with the brass ID plate. If we're traveling or I have a dog-sitter he wears the Durasoft with the ID plate. The leather on the two leather collars is really soft yet thick and durable, it doesn't feel cheap or stiff like the leather stuff they have at big name pet stores.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

robk said:


> This is the color I am ordering for Ruger
> 
> Stealth Fur Saver


Don't get a chrome painted one. Get a herm sprenger black collar. I have a few and the black does not rub off or flake of like that painted one will.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> Don't get a chrome painted one. Get a herm sprenger black collar. I have a few and the black does not rub off or flake of like that painted one will.


Do you have any recommended venders that sell it?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I am a bit of a collar junkie.

I have all kinds of special print collars for Shania. Almost all are 1/2" thick.

Her everyday stuff is a matching set of Mesamis collars and leashes. All matching purple snap buckle collar, martingale collar, 6 ft leash, tab leash and kennel leash.

Her special events collar is a 2" Whippet collar. It's red silk with Chinese lettering (being a Shih Tzu) in gold brocade.

She also has her RuffWear Web Harness.

Of course, with my affliction I had to buy the 3 foot braided leather leash last weekend in Saskatoon. It's purple and teal. That way it can match both Shania's purple and the Mesamis set in teal I got for Blondie. (My name is Angela and I have a problem...)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I had a black stainless steel one from Hallmark K9. It was the real deal. Sold it because it was just a tad too small (someone bought it for me, for my dog). Elite K9 also sells them.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

For anyone that likes a little "bling" on their dogs (or cats), I have to mention Ella's Lead. They make the most gorgeous leather collars and you can customize the design in any number of ways, with decorative stones, spots, embroidery, or what have you... they have so many beautiful leather colors that the possibilities are endless. They are surprisingly affordable and the staff is great to work with, too.

I use these as "special occasion" collars, but for those who just want plain leather "working" collars, they make those too!

Ella's Lead - Home


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Someone had a pic (I don't remember who it was now) of their GSD wearing a collar that I want! It looked like it was nylon, black.. and in big yellow letters it said "Security". Now THAT'S what I want as an adult collar for Grim, LOL!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

My dogs usually wear waterproof collars from Gun Dog Supply. My dogs are dirty and they like to roll and bite each other on the neck etc etc Their collars need to be smelly-proof. I get the ID plates as well and that's what they wear 90% of the time. Kastle also has a fursaver for when we are doing IPO and Kastle and Limit both have show collars and leads (SUPER thin leather).

Limit modeling his gundogsupply collar:




Cassidy's Mom said:


> Freestep, that rolled leather slip collar is NICE, and they come in pretty colors too! I might need to get one of those...


Agreed! I am ordering new rolled leather to color-coordinate on my dogs and these are what they wear if I want them to have their tags on. I hate the sound of jingling tags so they also wear little tag saver bags that are leather and the same color as their collar 



Freestep said:


> For anyone that likes a little "bling" on their dogs (or cats), I have to mention Ella's Lead. They make the most gorgeous leather collars and you can customize the design in any number of ways, with decorative stones, spots, embroidery, or what have you... they have so many beautiful leather colors that the possibilities are endless. They are surprisingly affordable and the staff is great to work with, too.
> 
> I use these as "special occasion" collars, but for those who just want plain leather "working" collars, they make those too!
> 
> Ella's Lead - Home


Me too! I use them for agility since in AKC you cannot have any tags (even Boomerang tags) on your dog.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Caledon said:


> I have several collars for Dakota (ok I admit it, I like to buy them and can't stop lol)
> 
> My least favourite was the most expensive and bought at woofstock. Beautifully made leather with lots of colorful studs. It 2" wide and I find it too wide. I put it on because my husband wanted it.
> 
> ...


My favourite collar is from Woofstock! It's a lady in a booth next to the rescue groups on grass. She handmakes all of her collars. It is a nylon 1.5 inch martingale.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

angelas said:


> I am a bit of a collar junkie.
> 
> I have all kinds of special print collars for Shania. Almost all are 1/2" thick.
> 
> ...


Thank Heavens I'm not the only one who has a collar/leash problem. Finn wears a regular red flat collar with all his tags and a silver CC. I am planning on ordering a lovely leather Martingale collar someone recommended to me from the forums. I am planning on switching from the red collar soon because anytime it gets wet, he gets a red ring around his neck and it takes forever for it to come out.

He also has a training vest, show vest, and thick SAR collar.

We have a blue web harness and a black one. He has a 6' black leash and 6' red and black leash.

He also has an assortment of bandanas with various FD and EMS department patches sewn on...

Yes, I have a problem, lol.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

angelas said:


> I am a bit of a collar junkie.
> 
> I have all kinds of special print collars for Shania. Almost all are 1/2" thick.
> 
> ...


:rofl: I'm heading there!


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I recently got Tazor a collar off ebay. It 1" wide blk leather. Has his name stamped on it..very stylish in my choice of color, and has a brass plate with my ph number..Bling! I love it..go to custom or personalized leather collar on ebay lots to choose from. Mine was about 20 bux..also got a matching leather lead w his name..love it. I will post a pic ltr


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I like to go simple: 2 inch wide, brown/black leather collar. Same with the leash: brown/black leather. (no print, design, or color)
Simple, yet elegant.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> View attachment 20785
> View attachment 20784
> 
> Bold Lead Designs, they hand make these leather collars and also custom make service dog equipment and leashes. The leather is really soft and they were one of the only companies I found that made leather collars with quick release hardware.


:wild: OOOooh, love those!!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I use a narrow web collar on both Jas and Xerxes. It has the quick release catch. I will never ever get a buckle collar for my dogs. My younger brother used to live two doors down from me. He had a fenced in back yard. He had 2 dogs, one was a golden and the other was, they thought, a blue healer shepherd mix. They found him one winter. One day I answered the door where someone was frantically pounding on it. It was my brothers wife screaming for my help. I ran over and saw that the blue healers buckle collar had got caught on the goldens canines and he was slowly choking to death. We frantically tried to cut the collar, pull it free, everything we could think of to no avail. We had to watch that poor animal slowly choke to death. It was horrible. After that, I have only ever got quick release collars. It is a very horrific memory.


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

Liesje said:


> My favorite collars for Nikon are his 1" black soft leather buckle collar, burgundy rolled leather slip collar, or 1" Durasoft ASAT collar with the brass ID plate. If we're traveling or I have a dog-sitter he wears the Durasoft with the ID plate. The leather on the two leather collars is really soft yet thick and durable, it doesn't feel cheap or stiff like the leather stuff they have at big name pet stores.


 
Where did you buy these? I really like the looks of them!!


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

simple black leather collar


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

My favourite is a 1 inch martingale. Secure, safe, reliable, great for everyday use.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Koda has:
A very thin (slightly thicker than show) choke-chain
A 1" wide pink spiked collar made of material that resembles leather but is softer
A 2-3" wide red Nylon spiked collar


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Jazz has far more leashes than she has collars. Her regular collar that she has on all the time is a nylon, quick release (I think that's what you'd call it), collar made by Hamilton. It's one of these:









The only other collar she has is a Martingale collar made by The Ultimate Leash company who is a sponsor here. It's this one:


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

I like the old fashion leather collars I been using on my dogs for 50 years


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I love Gabe's new collar. I just bought him a 1" leather martingale from California Collar Co. It's attractive and masculine and just seems well-made.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Wild Wolf said:


> My favourite is a 1 inch martingale. Secure, safe, reliable, great for everyday use.


Me too!

But Kyleigh only wears hers outside. Once she's in the house or even in the backyard ... no collar!


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

I have too many collars for my dogs actually. Lol 

I have a bit of everything for Dixie and Jasper, but I do have favorites. 

For Jasper, my favorite is a rolled leather collar because it doesn't mess up his fur. And for Dixie I like her 2 inch wide nylon collar with a metal belt type buckle. Both of them have broken quick releases on collars, so if I use one with a quick release I never attach a leash to it; only to a prong collar or harness.


----------



## reck0n3r (Jul 29, 2012)

I've got a cheap regular nylon one with a plastic quick release, it's been holding up well, but it appears to have been the thing causing Rusty's wheezing issues when he was excited/pulling on the leash. I just picked up a prong collar yesterday and wow, what a difference. More importantly, no more wheezing, so no more potential damage to his trachea (I wish my vet had told me, since I had asked him a couple of times, but it was a member on this forum who told me to try a prong collar)


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

My favorite is the Rolled Leather Martingale but I don't have a dog that pulls like a freight train. I've had the same one for 6 years.


----------



## Cree (Jan 25, 2011)

Rolled leather works best for my GSD and Border Collie.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Since I use a harness for walking, the collar is just needed for his tags. I use a cinch-it from Leerburgs. Lovely colors - quick release - easy to adjust - non allergenic - easy to clean.


----------

